# Funnies at the exam?



## Trev... P.E. (Nov 1, 2011)

At lunch in San Mateo as all the engineers lay around in the sun that had appeared after a particularly cold morning a proctor with a pretty comical strong British accent wandered around with a bullhorn calling "We are short one land surveyer!" over and over for a good 10-15 minutes. Apparently they had a shorter lunch break than we did. Finally the surveyer came jogging out of a sunny grassy area to a round of applause from the engineers.

I don't believe any proctors went around looking for lost engineers after our lunch was over though...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess erotic chat with latin girls would be kinda amusing at the exam. "Bet this is the biggest wood member you've seen in a while, baby."


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lots of hard morning wood problems there I bet!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2011)

The competition was undoubtedly stiff.


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 2, 2011)

wow...second post and already sexual inuendo. That may be a new record!


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 2, 2011)

I feel fairly certain there are plenty of threads around here where the first post is a sexual innuendo.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2011)

Sexual inherendo? Here? Never!


----------



## Surfer357 (Nov 6, 2011)

My table mate and I got a good laugh out of the 3 proctors a couple of tables ahead of us arguing with each other about whether examinees are allowed to keep references on the table, whether only a certain number were allowed on the table at any given time, etc. They kept coming back to this one poor guy had to keep putting stuff on the table and removing it as they'd come and go until they finally decided what we all already knew. Odd thing was all around this guy we were happily sitting with references all over our tables but they only seemed to take issue with this particular examinee.


----------



## R2KBA (Nov 8, 2011)

Surfer357 said:


> My table mate and I got a good laugh out of the 3 proctors a couple of tables ahead of us arguing with each other about whether examinees are allowed to keep references on the table, whether only a certain number were allowed on the table at any given time, etc. They kept coming back to this one poor guy had to keep putting stuff on the table and removing it as they'd come and go until they finally decided what we all already knew. Odd thing was all around this guy we were happily sitting with references all over our tables but they only seemed to take issue with this particular examinee.


I hope that guy got the names or the proctors and complained to NCEES and your/his state board. That is at the very least unprofessional and at worst harassment.


----------



## StaciaZ (Nov 9, 2011)

It shouldn't even be that difficult to complain. I got an email asking me to take a survey about my exam site. They asked about the lighting, noise, proctor professionalism, etc. Luckily I didn't have anything to complain about.


----------



## R2KBA (Nov 14, 2011)

OK, I have some stories from the exam that some might find interesting or funny:

During the exam I lost my answer sheet inside one of my reference binders for about 30 seconds. I was relieved when I found it not only because otherwise I would have failed the test, but because a proctor could have walked up and asked "where is your answer sheet?"

Our reader had an incredibly loud, deep and powerful voice. I could see people all around me jump in shock when after over 3 hours of silence we suddenly heard "YOU HAVE 20 MINUTES REMAINING." If you took the test in the same city I did, you will know exactly what I am talking about.

Some girl walked through the door with all her materials literally 2 seconds before the head proctor announced for the door proctors to close the doors. She was certainly lucky and/or reckless.

Finally, the guy next to me said that there were about 8 questions for which he didn't even fill in a bubble because he didn't have time. What!? There are so many things you could say about this...


----------

